# the 4 types of american bbq



## gypsyseagod (Jun 28, 2007)

there are 4 distinct types of american bbq(most common types).which do you prefer ? 1)north carolina-vinegar/mustard based sauce. 2)memphis style- dry or wet rub or sauce. 3)kansas city style-sweet sauce. or 4)texas style-meat & smoke w/ maybe a marinade.


----------



## triple b (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes!
All of the above!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 28, 2007)

I am bias though.  I have tried all however the sweet and spicy always brings a smile to my face.  And makes me loosen my belt alittle...


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 28, 2007)

Don't know where the "KC, sweet sauce" thing came from, though sweet sauces are usually available for those who like them. I suspect KC Masterpiece had a big bearing, and it is not representative of KC sauces. It was invented by a doctor to appeal to the masses.
Drop by KC sometime and we will visit Arthur Bryant's, Gate's, Fiorella's Jack Stack, Wyandotte County BBQ, Hayward's, Quick's, BB's Lawnside, LC's, Rosedale BBQ, the list of fine Q places goes on & on. You WILL have a different take on the sauces. And you WILL smell smoke at all of them. Won't see any of them at competitions though.
Gotta say I have had everything you listed and like all of them, each is different and has it's merits. I've been around a bit and my hands-down favorite is Arthur Bryant's on Brooklyn in KC. And the sauce ain't sweet. Another favorite is Rosedale BBQ on Southwest Blvd. And the sauce ain't sweet, has heat. Another old favorite is Crosstown BBQ in Springfield, MO, 2 hours south of KC. And the sauce ain't sweet.
But the Q is fine.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd like to see some info on the Austrailian syle of BBQ ... they *think* they invented it!


----------



## navionjim (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had BBQ from East Africa to Hong Kong. There are a multitude of variants world wide and all are good in my book. That said and living in Texas I've had some BBQ here that was hard to beat. But I also love Mustard based vinegar BBQ (minus the Cole slaw). I have had Corkey's from Memphis and must admit I loved it. Mac's from Indiana is a family tradition and also good. But what I like best comes from the pit in my backyard.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 28, 2007)

mike - i missed the spicy part on the post but got it in the poll.thanx for the clarification. i have see arthur bryant's on tv & heard of it - lookin' forward to going there some day.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 28, 2007)

It's for sure worth the trip. They have a website -

www.arthurbryantsbbq.com

Check it out.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 28, 2007)

No brainer......Carolina all the way.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I only use traditional style BBQ sauces(store bought) in my Wicked Beans and on top of Meatloaves....


----------



## squeezy (Jun 28, 2007)

Bless you ... aint it the truth?


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 28, 2007)

A few years back we redone the customs house in charleston s caroline 'bout mid 80s and there was a place there called something like Bessingers they had mustard and catsup style sause  we got a case of each to take home good stuff  is that place still around


----------



## smokewatcher (Jun 28, 2007)

Heck....it's all good!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 28, 2007)

I gotta say Memphis and Kentucky are my favorites but I love the all. Just love trying new stuff all the time, but no one would guess that huh?


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep!...They're still there SmokinCowboy!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Check out these two links:

Bessinger's Bar-Be-Que (Thomas Bessinger)
http://www.bessingersbbq.com/home/default.aspx

Maurice's Piggy Park Restaurants (Maurice Bessinger)
http://www.mauricesbbq.com/

Hope this helps!...


Until later...


----------



## rowane (Jul 3, 2007)

Just one problem, memphis dry and memphis wet a totally different, the dry with sauce on the side has always been my fave.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

i had to get kinda general for the poll. and as far as shows kc is winning out ( except for those of us that just like a good chow)


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 9, 2007)

i guess I like them all Its good to have different ribs at different tmes
Good Luck and Goo Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## ajthepoolman (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll second the Fiorellas that Peculiar mentioned above.  Bryant's is probably all around the most popular in KC though.  You go during lunch hour and see BMW's parked next to Chevettes.  

If you are ever in Topeka, swing by Boss Hawgs on 29th street.  Wonderful food.  

I would imagine that we all have our biases when it comes to food.  I know that I prefer to put a rub on any meat I smoke, but I never thought of that as Memphis style.  I thought everyone did that.


----------



## denver dave (Jan 26, 2010)

I travel for a living and been able to taste them all. I enjoy all forms but am partial to Kansas City style.


----------



## warthog (Jan 26, 2010)

I like them dry rubbed.  Then if I want I can pick a sauce or just eat em dry.


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 26, 2010)

I like my 'cue mostly sweet, but it also depends on the mood.   I love all I've tasted though.  I think I am just addicted to the TBS.


----------



## john dice (Jan 26, 2010)

I put I don't care. But I don't even think I have got a fair assessment on legit judging from each type.


----------



## soafung (Jan 26, 2010)

it you don't know...try this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbecu..._United_States


----------



## onedragon221 (Jan 26, 2010)

OMG!!! Too many question!!! LOL!!
Can i check all of them?

*which style do you prefer*
north carolina style mustard/vinegar based sauce
memphis style wet or dry rub or sauce
kansas city style sweet or spicy based
texas style -wood & meat maybe w/ marinade no sauce
i don't care-i just love to cook & eat


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 26, 2010)

I have eanten and enjoyed all of these variations (and more) on BBQ meals.  I seem to alweasy fall back on the idea that BBQ is smoked meat, and so I like to taste all the subtle nuances present in the meat.  

Now don't get em wrong, there are some really tasty sauces out there, but meat + sauce is different than smoked meat.   Not a suace person myself.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 26, 2010)

KC is my favorite, there seems to be a divide on here about bryants, I am in the "love it" category, although the ribs I had there didn't stack up with the best I have had.  I like their original sauce, but thats a really different taste.  I LOVE their spicy sauce, sweet with a little heat just the way I like it.

That said most of what I have done so far at home is I spose memphis style, dry rub with sauce on sice so you can pick your sauce.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 26, 2010)

I like to cook/smoke and feed people most of all. Heck alot of the time  don't eat but I'm always tasting too. I have the folks that I smoke for right now and we have BBQ sauce but it's not used very much. I make my own and it's a mustard base sometimes and maybe ketchup based or who knows I might justmake a vinagar but I haven't yet.


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 26, 2010)

Memphis for me.  Love spicy dry rubs.


----------



## got14u (Jan 26, 2010)

None of those really fit me. I guess I am more a sonoran style cook or southwest bbq. Hot spice rub with some meat. No marinade and 90% of the time no sauce.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 26, 2010)

Being originally from KC i must state that the sweet candy sauce BBQ often associated with KC is a misnomer.  Gates as an example is a spicy somewhat vinager sauce and some great Q at Arther Bs and so forth without sweet sauces.  Hell I like em all but when home it is comfort for sure.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think since I got some practice in and sorta know what I'm doin, everytime I smoke some I say it's the best I've done yet.  But, I really don't know which ones the best cause there all so cotton-pikin  tasty and suculent and tender and, geesh, I'm starting to drool.  I ain't buyin another keyboard.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## athabaskar (Jan 27, 2010)

I like all the different sauces, but they are always served in a bowl next to your plate. I like to smoke meat with a dry rub and then allow the eater to sauce however much they want. over caramelized sauce can ruin some great meat.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 27, 2010)

I have to vote for KC BBQ.

I also have t agree with Mike on the sauces in KC. most have a bite to them.  There is so much great que here that it would take you at least a week to try them all...

The only thing I disagree on is the fact that Springfield is 2 hrs south of KC.  I tried to make it in 3 one time and got a ticket...  It is 175 miles...


----------



## litto747 (Jan 27, 2010)

KC style is my fav, mostly because I grew up there.  Really could use a good Que place in Chicago.

Anyone traveling up to KC on I35 needs to stop at Oklahoma Joe's worth every penny.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 27, 2010)

you tried Honey 1 or Smoque?

Honey 1 is one of the only places I go and pay for bbq,  Smoque is ok as well.


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

Or go to Jims house


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 27, 2010)

or yours,  but were both pretty far outside the city.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I like KC bbq, Memphis, and Carolina.  I prefer pork for sure.  Of these styles the one I do most is Memphis,  dry rub,  typically no sauce.


----------



## meateater (Jan 28, 2010)

Like the Geico commercials..."So easy a caveman can do it"  It's been around a while.


----------



## meateater (Jan 28, 2010)

I like them all but Memphis style is my favorite, sauce on after they are done. Thats how they were cooked at the BBQ I worked at years ago. Good stuff.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 28, 2010)

nice top denver dave! i like most as long as they are not too sweet.


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 28, 2010)

N C style for butts--most pork
sflquer finishing---
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







--   --- ---- ---- -- - --- ---- -- -- --- -- - - 
texas style for beef and lamb
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







it was corky's at sams casino -tunica miss-just south of memphis that got me interested in electric smoked que


----------



## b2unit (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a little typo lol


----------



## triplebq (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree but I have tried all and survived . I don't like the NC sauce . No sauce at all is my favorite for Texas style but the Memphis stuff is so damn good .......


----------



## coyote (Jan 29, 2010)

I voted I don't care. all is good to me. But I do have a favorite that seems to pop up on the meat more often then not. sweet and HOT..must be a south west thing..


----------



## graybeard (Jan 29, 2010)

never mind! 

beard


----------



## bottomline (Feb 17, 2010)

Eastern NC Style is what I grew up on, but I like it all.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 30, 2010)

I prefer barbecue
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Don't care what kind.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, sorta depends on what it be, pulled pork I like with a nice vinegar finishin sauce.

Ribs, sweet with a nice honey/butter glaze.

Brisket right off a the smoke, save the sauce.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 30, 2010)

As Travco says, Brisky right off the pit is best! Now, reheated isn't bad,but not like fresh,Ribs too! And a little sweet/butter is good for Ribs.
I'm fixin'ta go over to Wally World and pick up some of  that stuff.I got $60 to spend on it(thanks to Hijo,left me some cash----he must REALLY want Brisket and Ribs)!!!  Works for me,it's ALL good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Will try to get the Q-view generator working.Haven't posted much since the crash,so got my fingers crossed!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Have fun and,


----------



## hannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

I voted ALL OF ABOVE


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree with travcoman45, depends on what it going on.


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 1, 2010)

Even though I spent 4 yrs in Memphis and had some great Q, it's all good to me.  Each one has it's merit so I had to go for the last choice of "I don't care"  I never cook something the same twice in a row any how.


----------



## eaglewing (May 1, 2010)

*Too funny BeerBQ... 

ANYWAY, I too agree that the stigma of KC and SWEET SAUCE should just die....

AND YES, Arthur Bryant's is a great place, been there many a times myself. But like BeerBQ says, I wish I COULD spend a week there doing nothing but eating at the many places there. To quote Mike again, Gate's, Fiorella's Jack Stack, Wyandotte County BBQ, Hayward's, Quick's,  BB's Lawnside, LC's, Rosedale BBQ.

I KNOW I would learn A LOT just from trying every ones different style and also know I wouldn't tour the city and come away with the notion of 'SWEET' in my head at all...

Good thread anyway, and my answer really is to shy away from SWEET, mostly cuz you cannot find many BBQ sauces without 'high fructose corn syrup' in them... even tho that was not the inventors original ingredient at all!!!!*


----------



## aqreview (May 2, 2010)

Okay now, at least you got a couple of the "4 distinct types of american bbq" right, but you MISSED TOTALLY on the "North Carolina vinegar/mustard based sauce".  Other than one or three Q-joints in North Carolina mustard is a foreign item.  Mustard based sauce is a "SOUTH Carolina" item, NOT North Caroina.  I've eaten at over 250 different Q-joints in North Carolina and I can count on one hand the number of times the barbeque has been served with mustard based sauce on it!

North Carolina is commonly known as "the craddle of Q" in the United States.  Eastern North Carolina barbeque is predominantly whole hog with a vinegar & red pepper sauce on the meat, while Western North Carolina barbeque (better known as "Lexington" barbeque), utilizes mostly pork shoulders and a "dip" served either spooned over the pile of roast/smoked pork or served in a container on the side.  This dip - made as Eastern style sauce first and then add tomato sauce/ketchup and brown sugar resulting in a slightly thin sauce fairly similar to a KC sauce, but MUCH thinner.

I just wanted to clarify, as it seems that most people NOT from the Carolinas don't know the difference.


----------



## mythmaster (May 2, 2010)

Yep, NC is vinegar-based, SC is mustard-based, and I've seen sauces in LA that are mayonnaise-based.

I prefer a tomato-based sauce when I use one, but usually it's just so good without any sauce at all!


----------



## fire it up (May 3, 2010)

Meh, a good seasoning and some good smoke and you can leave the sauce at the door.
Only thing I think I even use BBQ sauce for is burnt ends and occasionally on some pulled beef or chicken but not on ribs.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 5, 2010)

Yepper, if the rub and smoke are good enough to put to the meat, the flavors of the finished product will speak for itself. If anything is added to my PP or PB, it's de-greased meat drippings...that's my "finishing sauce." I used to put fruit juices into my steam pans, and recently I'm finding we like the natural flavors of the meat and dry rub much more.

When I serve my meats to those who are about to partake of my creations for the first time, all I ask them is to take a bite before adding anything to it and then decide if they want to change anything. If the meat is moist, tender and tasty, there is no rule saying I need to add something...I say: *if it ain't broke, don't fix it.*

Everyone has differing opinions on what they like best, and much of this is based upon the regional traditional methods which they have been exposed to. I grew up in the absence of true Bbq, so I've had to experiment a great deal in order to find my niche...I cook without sauce, except for Burnt Ends/Fingers, also...mmm-mmm-great stuff...that's where I have to bend the rule, as they just wouldn't seem right without it.


Eric


----------



## andywhite (May 5, 2010)

Where's OJ's?


----------



## andywhite (May 5, 2010)

Oh, and "ROCK Chalk!!!"


----------



## andywhite (May 5, 2010)

That's the same smoker I have! Minus the propane.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 21, 2010)

Sorry guys, there's 5 traditions(at least)- 

http://lospadrescounty.net/et/smbbq.html


----------



## mgwerks (May 21, 2010)

I know it may be nuevo-traditional BBQ in California, but I think most other places it's just grilling.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 21, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but this sure looks like an open pit bbq rig.

http://www.santamariagrills.com/8_ft.htm


----------



## lugnutz (May 22, 2010)

I like em all, but when I make my own sauce it is either kc or nc style. I love that mustard sauce on my pork.


----------

